# Assistance with Computer



## Marrow Man (Aug 4, 2008)

A certain key on my computer has stopped working. It is an important character. I need it to type. It's one of the big 26! I was working on a paper and need to finish. It was working fine, but about an hour ago it stopped. It was sticking the past week, then sort of snapped back this morning, went back and forth between working great and being stiff for most of the day, then stopped for good.

Can anyone assist me?

And for extra credit, by observing my post (and choice of words), can anyone guess which key does not work?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 4, 2008)

> Stuck key. Grime, crumbs, and spilled liquids can cause keys to stick when you press them. If a sticking key is a constant bother, turn off the PC and clean between the keys with a handheld vacuum or compressed air.
> 
> If exterior cleaning measures don't work, gently pry the key cap off the sticking key; a small screwdriver works well for this procedure. (NOTE: Carefully remove the key cap so you don't snap the plastic.) Then, clean the key with a cotton swab and a dab of rubbing alcohol. Replace the key cap by firmly pressing it into place.



from here


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)

j

Sorry I am no help with fixing it!!! 

(Maybe try and take the key off)


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 4, 2008)

j?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 4, 2008)

not "j", but near

Thanks for the quote, panta; i did not know the key can be removed.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)

L


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Ben is right! I cannot type the character between the k and the m.

Has anyone actua**y removed a key from a *aptop before? I'm not sure the artic*e was thinking of *aptops. I'm afraid I'** break the thing permanent*y. Oh we**.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)

maybe you can capitalize the I and have it stand in for the l like in AII.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 4, 2008)

good suggestion! I'II try to do that.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2008)

I guws instead of *L*imited Atonement (or Particu*l*ar Redemption) you'll have to speak on Definite Atonement.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's an article about sticky laptop keys. Sounds complex and like you may have to buy lubricant. Also, he recommends cleaning the little rubber thing-ys with alcohol and I know that alcohol eventually destroys rubber. That being said,...


----------



## gene_mingo (Aug 4, 2008)

If it is an emergency and you need it working tonight, you might just go to a walmart and buy a USB keyboard. Cheap ones run around $15.00. You might also try using the spell check and see if it will give you the "l" words you need. There is also a way to put a keyboard on the screen (depending on the OS you are using) and use the mouse to select the "l".


----------



## Kim G (Aug 5, 2008)

I would just copy the letter "L" from the beginning of the paper, and everytime you need an "L", just hit Control+V to paste it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. It is/was not an emergency, as we have other computers in the house. It's still rather annoying, though.

I'm planning on popping of the key today and having a go with that method. As you can see, I'm obviously using a different computer right now.

The virtual keyboard on the screen is a new one. Didn't know about that, Gene. The laptop is running Vista Premium, btw.


----------

